# Has anyone used a chrome pen/ marker



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has tried the chrome markers for dash trim and or bezel touch up


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I did mine that way around the rings, has held up good and easy to touch up if it gets knicked. When i get ready to put my new wood insert in i will probably do them with the stainless rings on E-bay.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought stainless rings for my x5 a few years ago and they fit and look great


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Markers*

 I used them - not wild about the results.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Errr I was hoping it was a miracle in a bottle. Probably the same stuff my wife paints her nails with.

HMMM silver enamel fingernail polish with harderner....neh?????


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

No matter what you use it will not look Chrome. There is a spray on product called Killer Chrome which is expensive, hard to apply correctly and i have seen varying results, but still nothing i would call "chrome". If you look at the re-pop dash panels you will find that the whole panel needs to be chromed then the satin black sprayed in the reliefs leaving only about 10% of the actual chrome exposed. I have seen good chrome work done on small batch parts by a company here in Michigan (Search past threads for dash chrome) at a reasonable price.


----------

